#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  September Member of the Month - 2014

## Kris

Meet an awesome guy.

Not just any guy. But awesome. Epic even.

He is the living thing under your bed and if you'll be nice he might make you a signature in this thread.

He is always eager to help, friendly and nice  ::D: 

You might know him from the many RPs he's taken part in (And GMed), like Pale Rider, The House of Eternity, Merlin and Malice, Flashback, When Angels Fall, Scales and Shine and Guardian Complex.

Or maybe you have heard about his amazing talent from his request shop?

Aside of all these, he also does Karaoke, Aikido and science.

Well, I think I've gave enough hints, this month's epic member is no other but the talented and awesome Juder.

Let's show him some love <3

----------


## Craze

Congrats, Juder.. wish I knew you better to actually compliment you on some of your stuff, haha. Other than your signature, of course...

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Ace of Hearts

First it was Juicesir, now it's Juder? I smell something suspicious.

----------


## Setsa

Congrats!

----------


## .Karma.

I need a name that starts with J! Congrats, Juder!  ::):

----------


## Kiki

Congrats, Juder! PARTYYYYY.

----------


## Rhomeo

Wait, Juder hadn't already gotten MoTM?
Shows what I know.


except... you know... congrats on the MoTM?

----------


## G

Congratulations!!

----------


## Sinderella

Congrats!

----------


## V

Congrats Judar  ::):

----------


## Juder

:XD:  Thanks you guys

I'm really surprised.

----------


## Garrus

Congratulations Juder, *claps*

----------


## Juder

Thanks.

----------


## Nazgul

Congratulations.  You deserve it!

----------


## trouble.muffin

Congratulations, Juder! 
〜(^∇^〜）（〜^∇^)〜
You're totally awesome and I'm glad to see that you're member of the month!

----------


## Merry

Congrat's

----------


## Elizabeth16

Congrats darlin!  ::D:

----------


## Juicesir

Gloria invidiam vicisti. Well deserved, Juder.

----------


## AngelWarrior

Congrats Judar!  ::D:

----------


## Juder

Aw, thanks you guys!  ::D:

----------


## Mihkul

Big congrats, Juder

----------


## Juder

Thanks

----------


## Chat Noir

Yay! Happy Birthday!

I mean, uh, motm day! I mean month.

...

Congrats on the sex!

----------


## Vanity&Ecstasy

Somewhat belated congratulations Juder!

----------


## Minkasha



----------


## Juder

> Yay! Happy Birthday!
> 
> I mean, uh, motm day! I mean month.
> 
> ...
> 
> Congrats on the sex!


Naughty, naughty, naughty.

----------


## V

Isn't he the worst? >.>

----------


## Juder

Yes, but as I'm not a mod, I don't have to work with him~~~

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## Juder

I feel so honored now

----------


## EvelynWillows

Congratulations! It was fun stalking your posts and getting to know more about you!

EVE

----------


## Juder

Aw, how cute.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kiki

Congrats again, Juder!  :C::

----------


## Juder

You're welcome.

----------


## Juder

I meean thanks

----------


## Merry



----------


## Juder

Tanks  ::):

----------


## V

Congrats once more Juder!  ::):

----------

